# Hoarder situation in North Texas



## Sheldon (Nov 1, 2013)

JARRS is a North Texas based rescue for all surrendered and otherwise in need rats. 

Facebook link:
https://m.facebook.com/groups/451175414928309?view=permalink&id=726556170723564&src=email_notif#!/groups/451175414928309?view=info


45+ rats have been taken in from a hoarding situation in North DFW. JARRS is working in conjunction with Pawesome Rescue to care for and find new homes for these babies! We are in the early stages of assessment, but luckily most rats seem to have no major illnesses or injuries. I will be posting photos and ongoing information as it becomes available. Rats will be in QT for 3 weeks before the first adoptions begin.

We are asking for donations to help aid in the ongoing care of these rats. You may visit the following PayPal link and donate to an account set up SPECIFICALLY for these rats (you do not have to have a PayPal account & can use debit/credit cards instead):

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_donations&business=KPM6LLNK383PJ&lc=US&item_name=DFW+Rescue+Rats&currency_code=USD&bn=PP-DonationsBF%3Abtn_donateCC_LG.gif%3ANonHosted

I am posting this on behalf of the rescue coordinator. She is a little busy.


----------

